# Hunter cat with rats



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

Next weekend, I am going to look at a cat that needs a home. She used to be an outdoor cat before her current owners took her in. She was left outside by their neighbors to roam and wound up pregnant. When the current owners got back from vacation, the cat was teaching her babies how to hunt birds. The woman took her in, got her fixed and vetted and is now looking to rehome her because she does not get along with the 4 other cats in the house.I'm interested in the cat but I wonder how she is going to take to the rats. Do you have any advice for me if I get her?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

If she is an avid hunter, you should keep her away from the rats. It's fine to have them both in the same house, but if she starts stalking the cage and the rats feel threatened it can cause them a ridiculous amount of stress. Definitely never ever ever let her be in the same room with them free ranging. While there's a chance she could just not care and not try to hunt them, it's not a risk you should take because one slip up could mean the life of your rattie.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

I agree. I would never trust her when it comes to the rats. I could understand indoor cats getting along with rats, but I'm sure she would 100% see them as prey. You have to decide what is best for you since the rats will probably not be able to be in the same room as her. I will personally not have a cat while having rats because of safety issues (then again I only live in an apartment), but if you really like the cat it's worth a try.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

I only live in an apartment too. I don't know if I want to rats shut in another room all of the time. They are in the living room at the moment and I want them in the room with me when I am home. Now I am a very hesitant to go forth and meet the cat. Maybe I should reconsider. There are sooooo many threads on here about rat/cat interactions. I knew the "my cat doesn't mind the rats" comments would be too good to be true.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Some cats don't, and some rats don't mind cats, but if it's a known hunter then there's pretty much no chance there wouldn't be an issue. My rats and cats get along swimmingly, but my cats are also declawed (they were adopted already declawed) and have only ever been indoor cats, so they don't have hunting instincts or know-how and even if they tried to paw at the rats or catch them they don't really have the means to hurt them. As a result, the cats are actually a little bit afraid of the rats. My housemate has a cat that is also a lifetime indoor cat but he hasn't been declawed, and while he's never seemed very interested in hunting the rats, she did let them all play together once and when he pawed at the rats with his claws one got pretty hurt and badly terrified, and that was when the cat wasn't even trying to hurt it, so yes, if you really want a cat, I'd look for one who has a history of being docile and friendly with small animals. Otherwise, the risk is pretty high.


----------



## Rattii (Dec 8, 2012)

At first when I got my rats I wouldn't let my cat (who loves to hunt) into my room. One day he sneaked into my room, though. Luckily they were in the cage. He literally had just gone in as I was about to enter my room, and when he scented them after while it seemed like he was scared of them. Now, though, he sneaks under my bed to watch them when they're out, but he doesn't go any nearer to them and then just ends up leaving with boredom. I trust him enough to be in the room with them, as long as they are in the cage. Otherwise, he has to be out of the room.

I don't think he would ever hurt my rats, unless they were running around because that's when his hunting instincts come along. I am still cautious though. He is allowed outside, so I guess he is less likely to be bothered about my rats when he has all outdoor places to be in.

I think it's your decision, really. Though if you get one, I would personally not bother trying to let them interact with each other. Unless there is something between them to stop them from being hurt.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

I would never dream of letting my rats interact with a cat outside of the cage. I was just wondering if it would ever ge to the point where I could leave the cage in the living room unsupervised without the cat wrecking the cage. That would be the ideal situation for me. Second to that would be having the rat cage in the living room when I am home and in the office when I am not.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I have three cats and two rats. I'm only worried about the one cat because he is still kind of kitten like and very active and playful. I'm not worried he will try to hunt them but I'm worried he will want to play and hurt them. He seems afraid of them more than anything though. He will sit out and watch them for awhile during free range and will approach them (With me walking along behind him with my hands a few inches on either side ready to grab him if he even acts like he is going to pounce. He will sniff them and they will sniff him and then he gets kind of spooked and leaves.

I also have a cat that was previously an outdoor country cat. My parents bought a house that was foreclosed and the previous owners had left the cat behind (outside not inside) he lived in the window wells and under the porch. I saw him out in the yard hunting a few times. We started giving him food and after that he never left the porch. When I moved out I took him with me and he's been an indoor cat ever since. He was declawed and fixed prior to us finding him so I know at one point in time he was an indoor cat. He is also MASSIVE but he doesn't seem to care. They will all stop and watch the rats when they are in the cage or out but they have never made any attempt at eating them or playing with them. 

It was awhile before I let my rats free range at all. Most of the time I would take them out and let them run around on the sofa but that was it so my cats had plenty of time to meet the rats under close supervision. 

I generally come home from work and open the doors to the cage and let my rats run around while I tidy up. They don't go too far and I never lock up my cats. I think the cats somehow know that they are my pets. I also think they would rather eat from a food bowl than do all the work of hunting a rat. They know they have it made.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

I got some advice on another forum I am on. They suggested I cat-proof the cage just in case using the clips that you find on dog leashes. The boyfriend just cleared some space in his office to put the cat if need be. Thanks for the advice everyone, and keep it coming


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

Just an update: I bought a double ferret nation for my two girls (got a great deal on it!) Amelia ended up having a URI and she is now on antibiotics. The cat would watch the cage and the girls staged on the top level. Yesterday, their "grandmother" (the woman who had the accidental litter they came from) came to visit. They must have smelled the other rats on her because they were active and zooming all around the cage. Maddie the cat got to close and Sprocket bit her on the nose. The cat has been keeping a distance since then. I think all is going to be well.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

That's great actually! I noticed that too, if my cat starts bugging my rats too much they don't hesitate to nip him. They've never bitten him hard, but it actually puts my mind at ease that they'd be willing to, since obviously a cat getting bitten by a rat is not nearly as bad as a rat getting bitten by a cat, but it will teach the cat a lesson. It's good that they'll stand up for themselves if they want the cat to leave them alone, glad things are working out.


----------

